# Vpn



## **KK** (Sep 18, 2008)

can somebody PM a site for this please?

Thanks!


----------



## hipflask (May 2, 2009)

Hi domink, thanks for that but bare with me as i'm a bit slow on this type of thing. I could get someone back in the uk to sign up for me with this but does it need to download a program to my laptop to enable it to bypass the blocked sites? Not sure how it all works? Or when i'm next back home with my laptop will i need to do it then?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Please don't post links to VPN's on this forum.

The use of VPN's to bypass Etisalat & Du is contrary to their rules and regulations and we cannot be seen to encourage this.

We are all aware that there are ways and means around anything, but a public forum is not the place for instructions.


----------

